# R.I.P Jojo :(



## Brett77 (Aug 19, 2010)

Jojo the albino netherland male dwarf rabbit of 2 and a half years of age passed away last night at 10:00 at my Vet's house. His reason of death is still unexplained =/ i will miss you !


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 19, 2010)

So sorry Jojo passed away. 
Hope the doctor has some explanation why he died.

Binky Free Jojo. ink iris:


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 19, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss~ ink iris:


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry Jojo passed away, especially so young and in such a traumatic way. He is at peace now. Binky free, Jojo.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 19, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss of Jojo. Rest in peace little man.


----------



## cheryl (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss..


----------



## JimD (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free, Jojo!
ray::rainbow:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 21, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Binky free, Jojo! Kisses!:big kiss:


----------

